# Leasing a DTG printer?



## SouthernGraphics (May 7, 2009)

Hello,
I have been screen printing for more than 15 years in the basement of our house. I feel it is time for me to expand to DTG printer because most of my customers has been asking for smaller orders so I feel that it is a waste of time and efforts to create artworks, prepare screens for smaller orders so DTG printer sounds perfect solution for smaller orders.
(sorry if this post have similar posts here)
I have been researching tons and tons of DTG printers out there! So many good and negative reviews out there! I am looking to lease one and I am aware that most would cost at least up to 600 dollars a month depending on brands of DTG printers. I am aware that there are no such as lower than 300 dollars a month lease (which would be nice!!).

I had happened to find a site (I am not sure if you know about this and if you already have a post about this, sorry about this posting again relating to this topic)
the name of website is PrinterLeaseDirect.com 

I know that there are many website are fake and possibly ways to scam these people so I wonder if one of you know anything about this and have anyone tried this? I know that is "too good to be true"

Thank you!


----------



## rcrotty82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Considering they dont even list what model you are leasing I would be very skeptical about it. at $35k for a decent name brand printer you just aren't going to find leasing options that low.. I would take a hard look at the Brother GTX or if you have some funds saved up look at a quality used Brother GT-381.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Southern, we work with http://adiacapital.com when we sell a DTG Printer and people are interested in leasing. They're smart and know the equipment. ColDesi DTG has had a relationship with them for about 10 years? Good people.


----------



## jts2005 (Sep 24, 2014)

$300 does not sound right we just leased the GTX and its around $600.


----------

